# is sephora make up any good?



## irini (Jul 26, 2009)

hey!im relatively new to the cosmetic world,in the sense of i dot know which brand is wort it and which isnt.i live in greece and there is no access to some make up brands which are avalaible in the usa,and the brands that come we have here have only a fraction of the products you guys have.the only full range brand here (in sephora) is sephora's own brand.for many greek women is the go-to for a rainbow of colours and affordable prices.so i wonder...is it any good?if it is what products do you recommend?

thank you in advance


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 26, 2009)

I haven't tried any of their brand-name eyeshadows but I absolutely love their Nano Lip Liners. They are the small lip pencils and they sell for $5 USD here. They come in so many colors and are really easy to use. I just bought some Nano Eye Liners, which I've never tried before and am waiting for in the mail-I'll let you know how I like those once I try them. Their Jumbo Shadow Pencils are also great to use as a base for eyeshadows. I've never head any trouble with them creasing when used over TFSI. I'm going to post some swatches and a review of  both products in my blog (link in my signature) later today if you want to check that out.

HTH!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 26, 2009)

the sephora brand lipsticks are very high quality for the price.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm not such a huge fan of their eye shadows (I'm spoiled by MAC and Dior) but there lipsticks are good and you really cannot beat the color selection.  

I am a big fan, however, of their brushes - a nice alternative to MAC brushes if you're looking for that.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm going to piggyback on their Nano liners. I think for the price they are awesome. I only have one of their shadows and I really can say I have any issue with it.


----------



## Christina983 (Jul 26, 2009)

is it true that Kat Von D brand make up is just sephora brand make up with the pacakaging desgined by kat von d?


----------



## belle89 (Jul 26, 2009)

I like their mattifying powder foundation and eyeliners. I forgot the name of the eyeliner I have, it's not a nano liner, but it's a great value.


----------



## missmolliecule (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina983* 

 
_is it true that Kat Von D brand make up is just sephora brand make up with the pacakaging desgined by kat von d?_

 
Some people say it is, but for the most part I have to totally disagree. The only product of hers that I would even remotely see sephora repackaging are the E/S Duo's. Otherwise, the palettes are GORGEOUS and the shadows are velvety smooth with tons of color payoff, similar to Lorac shadows. Her lipsticks/glosses are also absolutely amazing, last all day without drying out your lips and the glosses aren't too thick. The eyeliners I know for sure aren't repackaging. A coworker and I compared them on a face chart and the sephora liquid liners were watered down and not that great, whereas the KVD ones were amazing. They also come in some kick ass shades. KVD is 95% fabulosity.



To answer your question about Sephora brand in general, there are some gems and there are some things to skip.


The eyeshadows that come in the glitter formula... skip unless you have an amazing base or eyeliner to put it on top of. 
The regular shimmer eyeshadows are great for the price. 
Also, like everyone said the Nano liners, eye and lip, are AMAZING. They have jojoba oil in them and they go on smooth like butter, similar to UD 24/7 pencils. Plus they're cheap! 
The flashy waterproof eyeliners are also great, go on very smooth and have great color payoff/colors in general. 
Also like mentioned the lipsticks are GREAT and they're only 12$ USD and they have a huge selection. 

Overall, most of Sephora brand is awesome for the value. Just play around before you buy!


----------



## dulcekitty (Jul 26, 2009)

The newly released eyeshadows are really nice with a good color selection. They have a nice payoff over a base. Just the new singles though, the palettes and duos are garbage. Hopefully those get updated too. The KVD collection is the new formula eyeshadows.

Flashy waterproof liners are great, so are the nano pencils, lipsticks and lipliners. The Triple Action Mascara is pretty good too, for the price.


----------



## irini (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks very much guys


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 27, 2009)

i have several eyeshadows and was not too impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



however, i love, love, love ulta eyeshadows!


----------



## kittykit (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a few of their lippies and they're actually quite good for the price. I've tried the blushes too and they're not bad. They also have a few quite good brushes.


----------



## moopoint (Jul 27, 2009)

Like someone said before, the brushes are fab. Great price and quality.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 27, 2009)

I *love* my Sephora brand bronzer brush (44) and bronzer in the color Riviera. Awesome...I tried on like every bronzer they had from every brand and that was the one I liked best on my fair skin....

I didn't especially love the lipstick I bought that was Sephora brand...LOVE the color but it's so...liquidy...Not creamy enough. It's a lipstick that has more of a lipgloss "feel" to it.


----------



## kathyp (Jul 27, 2009)

Another vote for their brushes. Good quality for the price. 

I bought their concealer last week (the kind in the pot). It's fine, if a bit sheer for a cover-up. I did like the color, though. The light one is perfect for dark circles if you have fair-to-medium skin.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jul 28, 2009)

yeeesss ! i have alot of their brushes and they're awesome . i have one eyeshadow and i like it as well , i have a lipgloss , loves it , foundation , eyeshadow primer , makeup remover ... i have played around with their lipsticks and they do have a nice selection and the staying power is nice as well . i have a red lipstick from them and it stays on FOREVER .  this is a really vague review but y'all get the point LOL.


----------



## xobaby89 (Jul 28, 2009)

I LOVE the flashy waterproof liners..I need to go back & get more!


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 29, 2009)

Their Piiiink eyeshadows are really pretty.


----------



## irini (Jul 31, 2009)

are they suitable for sensitive skin?


----------



## Meisje (Aug 2, 2009)

Re: KAT VON D makeup

I don't see similarity in the cosmetics, but I do think that the brushes are probably rebranded Sephora brushes. They're great, though, and they have beautiful tattoo print all over them.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_I *love* my Sephora brand bronzer brush (44) and bronzer in the color Riviera. Awesome...I tried on like every bronzer they had from every brand and that was the one I liked best on my fair skin....

I didn't especially love the lipstick I bought that was Sephora brand...LOVE the color but it's so...liquidy...Not creamy enough. *It's a lipstick that has more of a lipgloss "feel" to it.*_

 
I agree, at least that's true of the older formula, the one they disconitnued (and sold dirt cheap).  I picked up a lot of those last year and while I like the colors, the formula is really slippery, not creamy, if that makes sense.  I love Sephora brushes.  I was lucky and grabbed out a lot when they re-hauled their brush line a while back and the brushes were super cheap.  Now I don't really buy so many Sephora brushes because they are a bit expensive, but the ones I have I love.  I did get the #44 Bronzer Brush and I like it a lot and I have heard really good things about the Professional Platinum Natural Powder Brush.   Also their Face & Eye Travel Kit is awesome!  It stays in my on-the-go makeup bag and I especially love the crease brush that's included.  It's much better quality than the MAC brush sets.  

And one last, slightly off topic thing.  I REALLY want those new Double-Ended Color Dipped Brushes!  They look awesome, but I HATE double-ended brushes (impossible to store).  Maybe I could just cut the brushes in half... someone at Home Depot could do that right?


----------



## LatteQueen (Aug 3, 2009)

I know someone whose daughter lip broke out really  bad using their lipgloss..I think she was allergic to it..she wasn't sure at first what was doing this to her lips so she used this lipgloss again one day and it did the same thing..don't know how it will affect you..just saying..


----------



## LatteQueen (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't like their nano pencils..for that price I can buy Prestige pencils in a bigger size..their nano pencils are way too small for me for 5.00..IMO


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I agree, at least that's true of the older formula, the one they disconitnued (and sold dirt cheap).  I picked up a lot of those last year and while I like the colors, the formula is really slippery, not creamy, if that makes sense._

 
I bought mine (Lip star attitude formulation in the color Excited Pink 13) maybe 3 or 4 months ago at Sephora....I did just look it up on their site and they do advertise it as a lipstick that is meant to have a lipgloss feel to it. There were no signs telling me that in the store though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do love the color though,  I just make sure to use it over a lipliner.


----------



## kelcia (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm a fan of budget make up but I'm not a fan of Sephora brand.
I'd stick with drugstore brands =D
I once bought a blockbuster palette and it was actually pretty good but I dunno I just don't use it. =/


----------



## Shypo (Aug 5, 2009)

I just recently purchased 4 of the new paraben-free eye shadows, and I have to say I really like them.  They have a nice texture, blend beautifully and have good color payoff.  I picked up Marie, Picnic in the Park, De Lux Punk and Sweet Candy, and love them all!


----------

